# Android app for Megasquirt - MSDroid



## Trev16v (Mar 9, 2004)

Firstly, many thanks to [email protected] for kindly allowing me to mention this here. 

I'd just like to share some information about an Android application I have created for Megasquirt users. 

This is a free application for Android 2.2 and upwards, supporting MS1, MS2 and MS3, with user interfaces that adapt well to both small phone displays and tablets. Within, it is a complete Megasquirt tuning engine. It provides you with dashboards that can be customised within the application itself using drag-and-drop. It provides logging, including GPS data. It features a fast and attractive log viewer, that can show you your GPS route on a map with synchronized cursors. The majority of tuning menus are available too, including tables and curve editors. (There are some missing, but this is work in progress.) This application is driven by conventional Megasquirt .ini files. If the application doesn't come with the .ini for your controller, just yell at me or add your own .ini file to /msdroid/ini. 

The *Log Viewer* can view logs in plain graphical mode or with graph plus map. The log viewer supports pinch zoom, drag and fling, with the cursor also independently draggable. When viewing with a map, the map marker shows the GPS location at the cursor position. The log viewer and datalog facility works with an internal compact format, but export to MSL will come soon.



















*Tuning dialogs* are supported for MS1, MS2 and MS3. Most that are built from the ini file are there, though there are a number of special or internally-defined menus that are still missing simply because time constraints mean I need a bit more time to get those done. But most of it is there. 



















The *dashboard* can be customised with a small range of gauge types to currently choose from. A large part of this project was to create a custom vector image library which means that within time a rich, attractive range of gauges and other widgets are going to be created, so the amount available will expand. Advanced users will also be able to use Inkscape to create widgets. The dashboard layout can be manipulated right on the application itself. 










This software is still very much at alpha stage. It is software that will remain free, that I've done for my enjoyment and for Megasquirt users' benefit for no return. If you like what I'm doing here, please let me know and PM any requests you have or about any problems you have encountered. 

The present release, *0.2a0* is now currently on Google Play. If you don't have access to Play on your device, you can get the .apk at http://www.msdroid.com/builds.

You're also encouraged to 'Like' the Facebook page (sigh... yeah, I know - another stupid Facebook page!) to get latest information, yell bug reports and feature requests at me, etc. It's here: http://www.facebook.com/pages/MSDroid-Android-Tuning-for-MegaSquirt/475545652456190

Cheers,

Trev


----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

Downloading it right now, great idea and thanks!


----------



## Trev16v (Mar 9, 2004)

That's awesome. Hope you like it. Feel free to give me feedback, good or bad.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

Downloaded but dont have the bluetooth adaptor yet, will report back. The facebook page leads me to believe this will be very cool to play with


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

dang...... neat lill optoin


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

looks awesome, will have to play around with it some this weekend :thumbup:


----------



## DTDub (Oct 21, 2003)

What is everyone using for a bluetooth adapter? I know certain brands of USB/Serial adapters were finicky - is there a bluetooth adapter that works universally?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I will give it a whirl this weekend. I am using the bluetooth EfiAnalytics sells with good results with Shadowdash.


----------

